# You have to laugh at yourself...



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been knitting since I was about 12 years old on a fairly steady basis. I tried crocheting and didn't feel I was very good except for the old Phentex ponchos. 
I just did my first crochet afghan for my grandson as he asked me for one. I laugh every time I see it. I mentioned before the size and shape of the squares were so different. My grandson Jamey just wanted something for on the couch at night watching TV. The squares are different sizes so I decided to just "fill in" when joining them all together. Wowser is it ugleeeeee!
It will work but I hope he hides it when his buds come over. 
I haven't laughed so Hard in quite some time. Life is too short to worry though.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, where is the picture of this afghan?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You made it with love, so he will probably love it, use it and it will serve its purpose, so what more could you want?


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Can you show us a picture? As long as it keeps him warm. that's all that matters.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

As long as he like it, that's what matters. Oh, and it was made by his Grandma!!


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

c'mon, show us how ugly it is !! we will love it anyway as i am sure your grandkid will too


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

thank goodness kids usually love this kind of "stuff"


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I will take a photo and thank goodness you don't live near me as you would laugh out loud. Will post photo, be prepared.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

There is a quilter who started an Ugliest Quilt contest - showing her first shot at quilting. It's quite good and new quilters then aren't so afraid.

Ami Simms - if you want to check out her ugly ...

In the eye of the beholder, your afghan is filled with love and snuggly with feelings of your love. What more is there!

Don't talk him (or his friends) into such beauty as being other than beautiful.

I made a crocheted ripple afghan for my daughter, out of yarn that I thought she would enjoy -- and sent her a picture of it in progress. She emailed back that 'those are not my colors!' So, I finished it, and found a wonderful home for it at the fundraiser of my synagogue!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and that can change...

Several years ago, (era of the "Martha poncho") I bought some Homespun that I loved - in the ball. Once crocheted up, I wasn't as happy....Loved the poncho, just not the colour. A friend loved the colour - she got the poncho, I made a second with a different colour that I love now.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

don't tell him it's ugly. Men and women have very different ideas on color. Watch his reaction when he sees it! You might be very surprised.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I bet it's not ugly at all. I regularly 'fill in' different sized squares (actually they're tension squares or swatches) to make blankets for my own and family's cats and dog. It's what makes them different and interesting - no two the same!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Its an original, made with love.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

I would really love to see the picture of that afghan.I made an afghan out of scarfs. No matter how hard I tried, they didn't come out the same length. If I could see how you "fixed" your afghan, it might help me putting the scarfs together.


Suecpee said:


> I have been knitting since I was about 12 years old on a fairly steady basis. I tried crocheting and didn't feel I was very good except for the old Phentex ponchos.
> I just did my first crochet afghan for my grandson as he asked me for one. I laugh every time I see it. I mentioned before the size and shape of the squares were so different. My grandson Jamey just wanted something for on the couch at night watching TV. The squares are different sizes so I decided to just "fill in" when joining them all together. Wowser is it ugleeeeee!
> It will work but I hope he hides it when his buds come over.
> I haven't laughed so Hard in quite some time. Life is too short to worry though.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Why don't you put them together and let the longer ones just pucker up? It looks like some of the longer ones are the ones that don't have much pattern, so they could be called the ruched panels. I think your colors are really pretty. Guys don't care; they just want to be comfortable. His friends will think what a nice granny he has - and he does!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Aha, my problem is solved. I was only thinking s t r e t c h the short ones. My glass was half full instead of half empty. A one track mind don't you know. Dcsmith77, do you think blocking might help?
Thanks very much.



Dcsmith77 said:


> Why don't you put them together and let the longer ones just pucker up? It looks like some of the longer ones are the ones that don't have much pattern, so they could be called the ruched panels. I think your colors are really pretty. Guys don't care; they just want to be comfortable. His friends will think what a nice granny he has - and he does!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Wally-the-bear said:


> I would really love to see the picture of that afghan.I made an afghan out of scarfs. No matter how hard I tried, they didn't come out the same length. If I could see how you "fixed" your afghan, it might help me putting the scarfs together.


If it were me....

I'd take the two longest, put them at the top and bottom. Then, I'd sort them into sizes or colours, lay them out. Either pick on colour, or a total contrast (I keep black and off white around for such occasions) and work a few rounds of crochet around the smaller ones to bring them up to even sizes. Then, fill in the sides to match the length of the two ends pieces.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Another splendid Idea. I guess the blanket just resists being put together. I'm usually pretty good at solving such puzzles.
Thank you RoxyCatlady.


RoxyCatlady said:


> If it were me....
> 
> I'd take the two longest, put them at the top and bottom. Then, I'd sort them into sizes or colours, lay them out. Either pick on colour, or a total contrast (I keep black and off white around for such occasions) and work a few rounds of crochet around the smaller ones to bring them up to even sizes. Then, fill in the sides to match the length of the two ends pieces.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i like it ! well, not the colors so much but i love the idea of it / the varying edges due to the varying lengths due to the knit until the ball is used up style of stash busting / i favor candy and fruit colors which wd not be so hot for a boy so / ok / i'm okay with the colors since that is what we have here / i bet he loves this and will think the dangling participles are the hot thing of the moment


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think its great since you don't usually crochet...I just can't get the 'feel' of crochet...I'd add some knit contrast color...like black...on the edges and between the strips...should help even things out and become smashing! Nothing wrong with the colors...hey, its a guy thing! Your grandson will love it...I know, we raised our oldest grandson and he would LOVE anything I made for him!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wally-the-bear said:


> I would really love to see the picture of that afghan.I made an afghan out of scarfs. No matter how hard I tried, they didn't come out the same length. If I could see how you "fixed" your afghan, it might help me putting the scarfs together.


In _my_ vocabulary, 'sew' is a forbidden word/activity! But if you must sew, there are several methods, and this site is a good starting point: http://crochet.about.com/od/Sewing-Techniques/tp/how-tos-for-joining-granny-squares-and-crochet-motifs.htm?nl=1

My _personal_ favourite method, and the one I used on my two 99-knitted-squares blankets is Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining Method.

If you prefer videos: Flat Braid Joining:

*First:* 




*Second:* 




*Third:* 




*Fourth:* 




And that's from just _one_ videographer! If you search FLAT BRAID JOIN on YouTube, you'll find many more such videos done by others.

*NOTE:* There's no law dictating that it be used only for joining granny squares. Once you've worked a round of single crochet - odd number - this method can be used on any squares/strips at all, even fabric ones!

*Oldies-but-Goodies*

*Tutorial:* The amazingly flat crochet seam
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2007/08/tutorial-the-am.html

Crochet seaming tutorial Mark II
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2009/07/crochet-seaming-tutorial-mark-ii.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2008/11/hexagon-crochet.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-asyougo-sqaures.html

http://www.knitsimplemag.com/node/18

*Joining Panels* from this pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/80243AD.pdf

*First Panel Edging:* From RS and working in ends of rows along long side of Panel, join A with sc in end of first row; *ch 5, sk next 3 rows, sc in end of next row; rep from * across long side working last sc in end of last row.
*Join Next Panel:* From RS, arrange long edge of Second Panel next to edging of First Panel. Join A with sc in end of first row of Second Panel; *ch 2, drop lp from hook, insert hook in 3rd ch of corresponding ch-5 sp of First Panel, pick up dropped lp and draw through, ch 2, sk next 3 rows of Second Panel, sc in end of next row; rep from * across to join panels and working last sc in end of last row. Work edging along rem long side of Second Panel, in same way as edging was worked on First Panel. Join rem panels in same way.

http://www.interlockingcrochet.com/crochet-blog/entry/joining-granny-squares--part-2-with-a-chain-seam-a-single-crochet-seam.html


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Suecpee said:


> I have been knitting since I was about 12 years old on a fairly steady basis. I tried crocheting and didn't feel I was very good except for the old Phentex ponchos.
> I just did my first crochet afghan for my grandson as he asked me for one. I laugh every time I see it. I mentioned before the size and shape of the squares were so different. My grandson Jamey just wanted something for on the couch at night watching TV. The squares are different sizes so I decided to just "fill in" when joining them all together. Wowser is it ugleeeeee!
> It will work but I hope he hides it when his buds come over.
> I haven't laughed so Hard in quite some time. Life is too short to worry though.


When can we see the picture please?
I'm curious now!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

When things are made with a loving heart,it has a special made with love glow,so remember beauty is in the eye of your GS. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

OR - you could Tunisian crochet a few rows on each end of the short scarves to even them up (with the wrong side showing in front) and it would 'fool the eye' since the wrong side of Tunisian sort of looks like knitting.

If you don't crochet, be assured that a plain Tunisian stitch is quite easy to do.


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wally-the-bear, I would lay the scarves the other way (longways) and make them more obviously 'uneven' by adding 'correction' blocks of different sizes to fit to fill in the gaps. 

Hope that makes sense - it does in my head


----------



## jan Hughes (Nov 3, 2012)

Have you thought about doing a few more longer pieces. Stitch the long ones around the bkanket so it looks like a border. I like it anyway!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Heh. 
I can understand.  I've only ever crocheted chain stitch rows for use as animal tails for knitted animals & then I made a friend a Cthulhu ski mask, where all of the tentacles are a mass of chain stitch, single, double, half-double, treble, & long treble crochet stitches. I thought it looked ugly, but when making a Cthulhu ski mask, that's sort of what you're aiming for. I'm not a big fan of the way crocheting looks even when it's done right (which isn't done by me, that's for sure). 
Anyway, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder", right? The recipient may well love it. (Our friend loved the ski mask).


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't think of it as ugly..think of it as unique! I'm sure your grandson will love snuggling under the blanket his grandma made him, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I like it just like it is...let one end be wider than the other...it will cover the feet better.

While he may never show this blanket to his friends, it is a treasure that he might just keep forever because "grandmother made it".



Wally-the-bear said:


> I would really love to see the picture of that afghan.I made an afghan out of scarfs. No matter how hard I tried, they didn't come out the same length. If I could see how you "fixed" your afghan, it might help me putting the scarfs together.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Wally, cool! You did good!

Dcsmith77 is right!

I think you can make a pocket out of the longer strips if you put all the long strips together.

Stick one of those nose tissues that come in the little packets -- and he's always have them when his nose runs!

Or perhaps put the strips together at the short ends and match them that way. It might work. Or the pocket might be better! LOL


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Just sew it together, let the long ends stick out as they may. It will be an original, one of a kind, funky, fun piece of art! Where is it written that all afghans must have straight edges? No where that I know of.............so be proud of your unique, original master piece!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Just sew it together, let the long ends stick out as they may. It will be an original, one of a kind, funky, fun piece of art! Where is it written that all afghans must have straight edges? No where that I know of.............so be proud of your unique, original master piece!


Honestly I was reading every post with this solution in mind. Just fold them all in half.. mark the half way point. Pin (safety pin) or baste them and then sew them up with 'wonky' sides... it will be fun and imaginative.. you could do a edging to make them all smooth but leave the ends short and long  Or you could move them around so they are even more wonky.. or line up on one side and the edges are uneven... I would play around with it and see what looks the 'most fun' and call it your design.. own it and love it!!!!


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

I think this rug looks awesome. I would make that deliberately, I just love the unique uneven edges. Its got such style and character. In fact Once I show this to my two teenage boys (one at uni) they will want one.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

We are all talking about Wally-the-bear's afghan, but I am still wondering about the one from Suecpee, who posted originally about hers.
We still have not seen her 'ugly' piece... I am still wondering and curious!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

You all have me curious now how either one of them looks finished.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Since they are in strips, can't you just undo the cast off and rip them back to be all the same size?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Your grandson has a one of a kind art piece. He should show it off because there will never be another. Post pictures so we can all see your unique creation.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

burgher said:


> Since they are in strips, can't you just undo the cast off and rip them back to be all the same size?


Oh, how simple!

Excellent!

Elle


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Wally-the-bear said:


> I would really love to see the picture of that afghan.I made an afghan out of scarfs. No matter how hard I tried, they didn't come out the same length. If I could see how you "fixed" your afghan, it might help me putting the scarfs together.


If you knit these as narrow scarves, it should be easy to hold each one against the shortest one and mark that length. Then unravel (remember this must be done from the cast-off end) to that point and re-cast-off.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Suecpee said:


> I have been knitting since I was about 12 years old on a fairly steady basis. I tried crocheting and didn't feel I was very good except for the old Phentex ponchos.
> I just did my first crochet afghan for my grandson as he asked me for one. I laugh every time I see it. I mentioned before the size and shape of the squares were so different. My grandson Jamey just wanted something for on the couch at night watching TV. The squares are different sizes so I decided to just "fill in" when joining them all together. Wowser is it ugleeeeee!
> It will work but I hope he hides it when his buds come over.
> I haven't laughed so Hard in quite some time. Life is too short to worry though.


I think you're on the right track. And you're right, life is to short to worry about such stuff.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

If he is happy with it there is not a problem.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i love the idea about puckering up the longer ones!!
what texture, although that doesn't matter to a young lad
it would be awesome
now i can think of doing my own blanket without worrying about the lengths matching!!
what fabulous ideas there are here!


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

Let the longer ones just be longer. Gives it variety and interest.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sew the blankie together with some pieces longer than the others. If you want, you can get a pal to crochet some black or other dark colour edging all around, including the corners.
He'll have a blankie that's "different", warm, and made by his loving Grannie. 
He'll probably love it just because...


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I am sure he likes his afghan and we would like to see a picture, please.....


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

DCSmith has it right! Guys will think" what a nice granny!!"'I'm dying to see the one that started all of this...


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> I have been knitting since I was about 12 years old on a fairly steady basis. I tried crocheting and didn't feel I was very good except for the old Phentex ponchos.
> I just did my first crochet afghan for my grandson as he asked me for one. I laugh every time I see it. I mentioned before the size and shape of the squares were so different. My grandson Jamey just wanted something for on the couch at night watching TV. The squares are different sizes so I decided to just "fill in" when joining them all together. Wowser is it ugleeeeee!
> It will work but I hope he hides it when his buds come over.
> I haven't laughed so Hard in quite some time. Life is too short to worry though.


Be prepared. His buddies will probably love it and want one!!!


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

Wally,
Here's one suggestion I've not read so far.
It will look better if you crochet around your strips first with the same color you made the strip with before you crochet around it with a contrasting color. It will even out that color line to your eye.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I also like the idea of the strips being a different length..because they are. The guys will love it. And also want to see the original afghan.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

"wowser, is it ugleeeeeeeeeeeee." You are a funny gal. I am still smiling from that comment.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it is quite cute AND different.


Wally-the-bear said:


> I would really love to see the picture of that afghan.I made an afghan out of scarfs. No matter how hard I tried, they didn't come out the same length. If I could see how you "fixed" your afghan, it might help me putting the scarfs together.


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Suecpee said:


> I have been knitting since I was about 12 years old on a fairly steady basis. I tried crocheting and didn't feel I was very good except for the old Phentex ponchos.
> I just did my first crochet afghan for my grandson as he asked me for one. I laugh every time I see it. I mentioned before the size and shape of the squares were so different. My grandson Jamey just wanted something for on the couch at night watching TV. The squares are different sizes so I decided to just "fill in" when joining them all together. Wowser is it ugleeeeee!
> It will work but I hope he hides it when his buds come over.
> I haven't laughed so Hard in quite some time. Life is too short to worry though.


Sometimes if the choice is laugh at yourself or cry in frustration. 
Laugh at yourself is the better choice! :lol:


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

this is exactly why I keep my Long needles. When I'm making 2 of anything that's supposed to be the same, I divide my yarn and make them both on the same needle at the same time. Even then sometimes I goof. LOL I do this with all my tpot cozys to make sure they match.


----------



## Lem (May 18, 2011)

I love it! It has character and is a one of a kind.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah, where would we be if we couldn't laugh at ourselves. That ability has saved my sanity on many an occasion.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, people! Some of you have got your posters confused. 
Suecpee is the one who started this subject.about the afghan she made her grandson.
The photo of the afghan was not the one, but from Wally-the- bear who was having HER problem with the afghan SHE wanted to make.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

I would mark the center of each one. Arrange them in alternating short/long strips. Connect them from the middle out, making sure that you keep them even on both sides. You can connect using a needle, or crochet to connect. Use for this a color that you would want around. Now: starting with the longest, which you can leave as is, fill in the small (or not so small) gaps,on each side with that same yarn, using the same stitch you used for the scarf. Once this is done, you have a perfect shape. Go all around (border) with that same color.
If you keep the symmetry, when you attach them, you will end up with an interesting afghan and it would look planned


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

pavasa said:


> Hey, people! Some of you have got your posters confused.
> Suecpee is the one who started this subject.about the afghan she made her grandson.
> The photo of the afghan was not the one, but from Wally-the- bear who was having HER problem with the afghan SHE wanted to make.


Thank you for also noticing this...
But Suecpee does not seem to react about putting a picture of hers


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree with all of the ladies above. He will love it because you made it for him. Time and love went into that project, that is all he will see. But, pictures, please.


----------



## macahail (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks so much for your picture. I just purchased a sofa that is the perfect size for my new apartment and I love the colors, it is a floral and I wanted an afghan for it. 
Doing stripes like that is just perfect. I will remember you every time I snuggle under it.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't be offended, but it REALLY IS UGLEEEE. That being said, I'm sure he will like it when he is cuddled up in it and warm as toast. 

Next time try one that is made in one piece.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

If only the plain colors are too long, take out a few rows.


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

Think of it as a crochet version of a crazy quilt!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Wally-the-Bear, the odd lengths would be exactly what I would use for wrapping myself when around the campfire. Makes me long for a weenie roast!


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

amamac said:


> We are all talking about Wally-the-bear's afghan, but I am still wondering about the one from Suecpee, who posted originally about hers.
> We still have not seen her 'ugly' piece... I am still wondering and curious!


It is called hi-jacking a thread or post :thumbdown:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I was taught to knit, crochet, tat, and needlepoint, and crewel work, when I was maybe 8 years old. I sure took off with crocheting. My mother said it was because I could use just one of a thing...she said I condensed anything thinking it made it easier. I was in high school before I started enjoying knitting!
I have a good idea how your afghan looks!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

amamac said:


> Thank you for also noticing this...
> But Suecpee does not seem to react about putting a picture of hers


Most likely because she cannot if it's not in her prosession and her grandson already has the afghan. If so, I should think she could have let us know, by now.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

pavasa said:


> Hey, people! Some of you have got your posters confused.
> Suecpee is the one who started this subject.about the afghan she made her grandson.
> The photo of the afghan was not the one, but from Wally-the- bear who was having HER problem with the afghan SHE wanted to make.


Yes it is a little confusing, perhaps Wally-the-bear should have made a separate post of her afghan.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Silver Threads said:


> It is called hi-jacking a thread or post :thumbdown:


In some systems it is possible to make it another post but I don't have a clue if that would be possible here.
I am sure the 'hi-jacker' did not do it on purpose but her reaction started to live its own life within the other post.

I am just sad that we still have not seen the afghan it all started about...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

pavasa said:


> Most likely because she cannot if it's not in her prosession and her grandson already has the afghan. If so, I should think she could have let us know, by now.


She did say she would, when she could. She did say she'd already given it, in her first post. It was post #8 on the first page when she said she would get a pic and post it.

Maybe she already did elsewhere? Or maybe she hasn't had a chance to get out and see her grandson -- I noticed she is from Saskatchewan, and we've had such nasty cold weather and snow and blowing and....here in Canada, (all over the northern regions of the US, as well) that perhaps she's had other priorities.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you Jessica Jean for all the help you have provided in just one post. I truly appreciate all your research.
Wally the bear


Jessica-Jean said:


> In _my_ vocabulary, 'sew' is a forbidden word/activity! But if you must sew, there are several methods, and this site is a good starting point: [/quote=Jessica-Jean]


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

* Thank you every one that posted helpful suggestions for my blanket made of strips of uneven length. *

I have been made aware that I have Hijacked this thread. I AM SORRY. This was not my intend. All I asked for was a picture of the original posters afghan and then all hell broke loose. I won't post any more on this thread. I didn't mean to hijack any ones post.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Its ok with me. I like to read what everyone has to say...that is the way these open forums work.



Wally-the-bear said:


> * Thank you every one that posted helpful suggestions for my blanket made of strips of uneven length. *
> 
> I have been made aware that I have Hijacked this thread. I AM SORRY. This was not my intend. All I asked for was a picture of the original posters afghan and then all hell broke loose. I won't post any more on this thread. I didn't mean to hijack any ones post.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

pavasa said:


> Hey, people! Some of you have got your posters confused.
> Suecpee is the one who started this subject.about the afghan she made her grandson.
> The photo of the afghan was not the one, but from Wally-the- bear who was having HER problem with the afghan SHE wanted to make.


That's what happens on the Internet! Zip and we're gone in a different direction.

I'm hoping to see Suecpee's afghan - I posted about Ami Simms who wrote a book about her ugliest quilt.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I am trying to add photo, no problem but it won't send. See it's too ugly for the internet. Will keep trying though.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I am trying to add photo, no problem but it won't send. See it's too ugly for the internet. Will keep trying though.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

See photo


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

See photo


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

See photo


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Finally it attached.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Just check all the messages. It's there somewhere. It's hiding. Ha ha.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I really would not worry about the hi-jack issue. I see this happening all the time. It is an ongoing conversation. Don't feel bad and don't inhibit yourself from participating.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay, this is the second time someone has said something about hijacking. What is it and I didn't know it happened to me. Can you explain please?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> Okay, this is the second time someone has said something about hijacking. What is it and I didn't know it happened to me. Can you explain please?


First off, gorgeous afghan!!! Really. Very nice. I like blue. 

Second, a "thread jack" or "hijacking a thread" simply means, that someone changes the subject part way through, to ask a related (or even different) question, and then everyone talks about that instead of the original question or topic, which ends up never getting answered.

I don't think that happened here -- not really, anyway!! Someone else posted a similar afghan, asking for help, while we all waited for your picture


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Suecpee I like your afghan it's manly and made with love and who doesn't like blue and white?


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

Suecpee said:


> I am trying to add photo, no problem but it won't send. See it's too ugly for the internet. Will keep trying though.


I haven't been able to figure out how to post a picture yet either.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

I really like your sense of humor. It looks a lot like my stripes. I really don't think it's ugly. I would call it unique. So there is hope for my blanket. Thank you for sending the picture. It gives me incentive to finish my project.
Wally the bear


Suecpee said:


> I am trying to add photo, no problem but it won't send. See it's too ugly for the internet. Will keep trying though.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Suecpee, glad we can finally see your picture.
This afghan is not ugly at all!
I quite like it actually!

I am sure your grandson will like it also!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Wally-the-bear said:


> * Thank you every one that posted helpful suggestions for my blanket made of strips of uneven length. *
> 
> I have been made aware that I have Hijacked this thread. I AM SORRY. This was not my intend. All I asked for was a picture of the original posters afghan and then all hell broke loose. I won't post any more on this thread. I didn't mean to hijack any ones post.


Don't worry Wally-the-bear, it was certainly not done intentionally on your part. 
I was just curious to know what the original afghan looked like, could hardly believe it would be that ugly and now it seems I was right.

With a bit of luck and all the good advice you got in the meantime, I am sure your will also come out beautifully!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> It is called hi-jacking a thread or post :thumbdown:


I think postings would make a lot more sense if we named the person we are responding to. It would save everyone a lot of confusion. Unless I am following a thread as it progresses, I'm often left wondering which previous post the writer is referring to. For example, saying something like "that's too funny" on page 3 of a thread makes me wonder which comment made you laugh. If we had all responded to either "Suecpee" or "wally-the-Bear" this confusion would never have happened and no one would have had to label anyone a hi-jacker and no one would have been hurt.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Norma's Child said:


> I think postings would make a lot more sense if we named the person we are responding to. It would save everyone a lot of confusion. Unless I am following a thread as it progresses, I'm often left wondering which previous post the writer is referring to. For example, saying something like "that's too funny" on page 3 of a thread makes me wonder which comment made you laugh. If we had all responded to either "Suecpee" or "wally-the-Bear" this confusion would never have happened and no one would have had to label anyone a hi-jacker and no one would have been hurt.


Well, we don't need to be over-reacting or emotional about this...
It is not like someone hi-jacked a car and killed someone doing so... :lol: it is just an expression to state that a reply post starts to have a life on its own within a post.

I hope nobody's feeling got hurt, there is no need to.
SuecPee did not even notice it, and Wally-the-bear got lots of good advice. And we all got to see two not-so-ugly afghans... so we are all happy, no? :wink:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

amamac said:


> Well, we don't need to be over-reacting or emotional about this...
> It is not like someone hi-jacked a car and killed someone doing so... :lol: it is just an expression to state that a reply post starts to have a life on its own within a post.
> 
> I hope nobody's feeling got hurt, there is no need to.
> SuecPee did not even notice it, and Wally-the-bear got lots of good advice. And we all got to see two not-so-ugly afghans... so we are all happy, no? :wink:


I agree with above. And I really like the afghan. I forgot your original concern. Not at all ugly.


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't see what you were worried about; the stitches will all settle once the afghan is cleaned the first time, a kind of automatic blocking. It is very comfy looking, and your grandson will feel your love. And it looks very manly.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation of the threading or spreading the threading or hijacking. I wouldn't think twice about it wally the bear. I am so new to this site that I wouldn't have known the difference nor do I care. Life is way to short to worry about the small stuff. Unless if its a hat or small socks that is.....whoohooo!


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Suecpee, I don't think your blanket is ugly, great colours.

Wally-the-bear, I hope you get your strips sewen up ok. 

Everyone else, I just pointed out what it was called, in computer language.


----------



## Lem (May 18, 2011)

Well, that's a great looking blanket! I think your grandson will love it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Suecpee - there's not a thing wrong with the blanket!

There's not many topics that *don't* go a bit off topic so wally-the-bear shouldn't worry :wink:

Anyway, going off topic sometimes results in completely random and/or hilarious comments :lol:


----------



## WaterDragon52 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Sue,
If you every want to attempt an afghan again the lionbrand.com site has afghan patterns that are done all in one piece for crochet. They're free patterns. You just have to become a member. they have a newsletter but otherwise will not pester you. I like the newsletter as it shows new patterns that have been added to the site and if you shop online tells you about sales.
WD52


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks water dragon for your advice. I will go and look to see if I can find a pattern to make it all in one piece.
Some day we should ask each other how we chose our names for user names. I'd love to hear some responses! Ha ha.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Suecpee said:


> Thanks for the explanation of the threading or spreading the threading or hijacking. I wouldn't think twice about it wally the bear. I am so new to this site that I wouldn't have known the difference nor do I care. Life is way to short to worry about the small stuff. Unless if its a hat or small socks that is.....whoohooo!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Suecpee said:


> Thanks water dragon for your advice. I will go and look to see if I can find a pattern to make it all in one piece.
> Some day we should ask each other how we chose our names for user names. I'd love to hear some responses! Ha ha.


Why don't you start a new topic about it?
I would love to hear where yours comes from!
I look forward to seeing it and answering about mine... 
:wink:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Suecpee,I think the afghan is very nice. I love the colors. By the way, the baby in your avatar is darling. Related to you?


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

The baby in my avatar is my 4th great-grandchild. Her name is Infinity and God forgive me I automatically think of Toy Story and say "beyond". I know I will be punished for the thought but whatever happened to Dick and Jane, okay forget the Dick, maybe Carolyn or katheryn?


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

She's a cutie. Didn't some movie star name one of her children "Apple?" Poor kids.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Gwyneth Paltrow and I hope her nickname isn't "seedy" as that would hurt to her "core".


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Oh,Suecpee,love your sense of humor concerning the nicknames!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, it's fun to try and figure out what makes people tick when in the grand scheme of things it's not important to anyone but you. Pretty nosy, huh.
Take yours for example. You must love nature as you are a "bee" and a bird, both outside things.
Or you like the colours yellow and blue?
Or your name is Barbara Jean, Betty Jane, Bobbi Judy? Ha ha who cares "beejay" is cute...right?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Suecpee said:


> I have been knitting since I was about 12 years old on a fairly steady basis. I tried crocheting and didn't feel I was very good except for the old Phentex ponchos.
> I just did my first crochet afghan for my grandson as he asked me for one. I laugh every time I see it. I mentioned before the size and shape of the squares were so different. My grandson Jamey just wanted something for on the couch at night watching TV. The squares are different sizes so I decided to just "fill in" when joining them all together. Wowser is it ugleeeeee!
> It will work but I hope he hides it when his buds come over.
> I haven't laughed so Hard in quite some time. Life is too short to worry though.


He should not hide it, but tell his friends it is an original and no one else has one like it! Enjoy!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

amamac said:


> Why don't you start a new topic about it?
> I would love to hear where yours comes from!
> I look forward to seeing it and answering about mine...
> :wink:


Thia, I am sure, would be very interesting. Please start to "definitions" rolling.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Yes,I do like outside things. Hence my waterfall avatar. It is also indicative of where I live in East Tennessee.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> See photo


VERY nice! Not ugly at all!! I think you did a super job!!

It will be loved, kiddo!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> Thanks water dragon for your advice. I will go and look to see if I can find a pattern to make it all in one piece.
> Some day we should ask each other how we chose our names for user names. I'd love to hear some responses! Ha ha.


It's my name and the state in which I reside.

Lion Brand has many free patterns for afghans, etc. I made the Baby Tree of Life - took 2 tries to get to the 3rd and final blanket! But sure happy I stuck with it.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I am so glad you posted a picture- I imagined some REALLY ugly afghans! Like I always told my kids when I thought they were giving me a less than honest answer- " you might as well fess up- my imagination will come up with something worse if you don't and you don't want consequences based on my imagination"! I was never wrong- my imagination always was worse than their truth- they were really good kids.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Suecpee, you have made a lovely blanket! I would be glad to have one that looks like that.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is definitely NOT ugly and I am sure your grandson is going to just love it! Exactly what he asked for.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Suecpee, my beloved loved puns and play on words ... yours must be tickling him through me! My face hurts from smiling!!!

I'm happy about Bouchard, the 1st Canadian since 1980s to make the Australian Open light up!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Personally, I don't feel that Wally hijacked Sue's post, either in letter or spirit. He showed his work with a simple plea that the posting of Sue's picture could help him complete his blanket. So what that he was assisted with some suggestions while we were awaiting the posting of Sue's picture.

WHICH, BTW, was certainly NOT ugly at all. Because of the blue and white, I guess, it reminded me of an asymmetrical, op art nautical afghan. Perfectly fresh and yet masculine at the same time. Sure to enjoy many years of comfy use and unadulterated love. Sue, you are undoubtedly a knitting perfectionist snd overly critical of your crochet. You needent be!


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Suecpee said:


> I am trying to add photo, no problem but it won't send. See it's too ugly for the internet. Will keep trying though.


I don't think your afghan is ugly at all. I think you did a great job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

